# Power Query - Reformat a number to text



## BakerUK (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi,

In Power Query I'm trying to convert a numeric field into the format e.g. *REF00026*.

In Access it'd be "REF" & format([field],"00000").

I can find how to add a Prefix from the format dropdown which sorts the REF part but not the bit that transforms numbers into 00000 format. Can anyone help?

Thanks

Baker


----------



## ralliartur (Dec 15, 2016)

The function you are looking for is Text.PadStart

 "REF" & Text.PadStart(Number.ToText([field]), 5, "0")


----------

